# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  EDC question - Recommendation for a pocket flashlight

## JohnLeePettimore

I am in the market for an EDC pocket flashlight. I'm a cheapskate, okay? I'm not going to buy a $175 tactical flashlight, no matter how great Wranglerstar says it is.  BTW, I think Wranglerstar is great, and I have no complaints, whines, or bixxxes about him, his videos, or his recommendations.

Right now, I carry a plastic, 9 LED, 3-AAA battery light that cost $1.  flashlight.jpg

It has served me well, but it is a piece of junk, and I'm surprised it still works (I have to shake it sometimes).  I'm sure it'll give out when I need it the most.

I like this size, but not thrilled with the 3-AAAs.

I would prefer input from you guys rather than online reviews.  I just don't trust them anymore.  For example, if I'm considering something from Horrible Fright (I know. Don't say it.), the reviews go from "Great deal. Works great!" to "Total piece of [stuff].  Don't waste your money!".  Same thing everywhere else.

Thanks ahead of time.

----------


## kyratshooter

The trick with the HF pocket lights is that you have to replace them when the batteries go dead.  Do not try to keep them for longer than the batteries last.

If your HF light has lasted for a year and cost a dollar then buy two and figure that you are good for two years.

Those pocket lights come as a free-bee with purchase and I have them all over the house.  Often I take their free light or the free volt meter, just as a source of free AAA or 9v battery.  They are giving you $3-$4 worth of batteries free.

Their little flat magnetic work light that they give free with purchases is fantastic.  I have one in each vehicle, but it is not pocket size.

Any light the "experts" decide is worth using is going to be pricey.  I am like you, I quit believing what the You-tube reviews or store supplied reviews say.  But at least HF posts the bad reviews as well as the good ones.  

Even if something is rated poorly due to the greater expectations of some very picky people, if you know it is a one year use item and will be replaced for $1 you still got your moneys worth for sure.  I do not care if the case has a burr on the edge, the lens cover is flimsy, the switch button is ugly or the leds are harsh, it cost $1!

Aside from that I have had good luck with the Mag-lite products in all their forms from small to large.  I would pay $15-$20 for the pocket size Mag-lite and call it money well spent.

Walmart even has a sale on right now.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Maglite-M...-Black/7812749

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Actually, this isn't an HF one, but it's from a place like Big Lots, so it's on par.  I have a bunch of those sort-of-rectangular blue HF lights, too.  Yes, I got'em free, and I like 'em, but they fail randomly, too.  I don't like the HF aluminum lights (similar to mine), because the threads on the cap gall so easily.

Anyway, I'm looking for something in the $10-15 range that will be dependable.  I guess I'll just get something, and see how it works, then review it here for next guy.

I probably should've just done that anyway, but hey, I like it here so I figgered I'd ask first.

----------


## aflineman

I am looking hard at this one. Couple of folks at work have them, and they seem to hold up well.

https://www.fenixlighting.com/produc...with-uv-light/

----------


## kyratshooter

> Anyway, I'm looking for something in the $10-15 range that will be dependable.  I guess I'll just get something, and see how it works, then review it here for next guy.
> 
> I probably should've just done that anyway, but hey, I like it here so I figgered I'd ask first.


This is when Walmart is your friend.  I was down there today after reading your post and glanced through their flashlight section.  They have hundreds of different lights in all price ranges, sizes and shapes.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> This is when Walmart is your friend.  I was down there today after reading your post and glanced through their flashlight section.  They have hundreds of different lights in all price ranges, sizes and shapes.


But if I get it at Walmart, I won't be a REAL wilderness survivor-type person.  Don't I have to get a from a place like "Kick-Axx Gear", or "Mountain Man Suppliers", or "Jeremiah Johnson's Survival Stuff"?

----------


## pete lynch

I carry a Thrunite T10 everywhere I go. I have one for work and one for everywhere else. 
Thrunite at Amazon

----------


## crashdive123

From either Lowes or Home Depot the Lux Pro or Utilitech lights have served me well for quite a long time.  My preference is the Lux Pro.  On any of the many smallish flashlights I have, I prefer the on/off push button to be on the tail rather than the side.

----------


## kyratshooter

> From either Lowes or Home Depot the Lux Pro or Utilitech lights have served me well for quite a long time.  My preference is the Lux Pro.  On any of the many smallish flashlights I have, I prefer the on/off push button to be on the tail rather than the side.


OK Crash wins!

Never argue the merits of flashlights with a man that makes his living crawling under houses in Florida!

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> I carry a Thrunite T10 everywhere I go. I have one for work and one for everywhere else. 
> Thrunite at Amazon


Do you have to cycle through all those modes, or can you select directly?

I really don't get the need for "strobe" mode.  I guess if I wanted to set up a disco to finish off my final hours lost in the woods, then it would come in handy.  Dying in a disco really isn't on my "bucket list".

Cheez!  Disco and Bucket List.  Two things I hate.  What's wrong with me this morning?

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> From either Lowes or Home Depot the Lux Pro or Utilitech lights have served me well for quite a long time.  My preference is the Lux Pro.  On any of the many smallish flashlights I have, I prefer the on/off push button to be on the tail rather than the side.


Thanks, crash.  I'll check those out next time I'm in either place.

To be honest, I was also hoping to use the flashlight to round out a $25 order on Amazon.  I have a couple of cheapy things I want to order, and I'm too much of a cheapskate to pay shipping.

----------


## crashdive123

> OK Crash wins!
> 
> Never argue the merits of flashlights with a man that makes his living crawling under houses in Florida!


For under the houses and in the attics I use a 3000 lumen light (a questionable claim from the manufacturer) that isn't too large and was reasonable in price ($50 from Academy Sports), but I have the Lux Pro in my pocket so I can find my way out if one fails.

----------


## pete lynch

> Do you have to cycle through all those modes, or can you select directly?
> 
> I really don't get the need for "strobe" mode.  I guess if I wanted to set up a disco to finish off my final hours lost in the woods, then it would come in handy.  Dying in a disco really isn't on my "bucket list".
> 
> Cheez!  Disco and Bucket List.  Two things I hate.  What's wrong with me this morning?


No strobe on the ones I have. Just 3 levels of brightness. They turn on to the last brightness setting used unless battery is low, then to the highest setting there is enough power for. Plus I can clip it to my hat and use it like a headlamp.  :Smile: 
Not a big fan of disco or BLs either.

----------


## crashdive123

Most of those with strobes that I have seen are advertised/geared toward the "tactical" crowd with the explanation of you can blind an attacker with it.  Yeah right.  I would prefer to blind the attacker with the 800 lumen light that is attached to my 45.

----------


## Rick

Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Most of those with strobes that I have seen are advertised/geared toward the "tactical" crowd with the explanation of you can blind an attacker with it.  Yeah right.  I would prefer to blind the attacker with the 800 lumen light that is attached to my 45.


This is why I like this forum.

----------


## Phaedrus

> I am in the market for an EDC pocket flashlight. I'm a cheapskate, okay? I'm not going to buy a $175 tactical flashlight, no matter how great Wranglerstar says it is.  BTW, I think Wranglerstar is great, and I have no complaints, whines, or bixxxes about him, his videos, or his recommendations.


Well, I do EDC a $175 tactical light so take this with a grain of salt. :FRlol:   How much are you willing to spend on a light?  At the cheaper-but-still-decent end I think the Streamlight MicroStream is a nice light.  The single AAA version is about twenty bucks.  I have a few of them and they've held up pretty well for several years.  If you want a bit more output the 2 x AAA Streamlight Stylus Pro is a bit brighter with better runtime.

The next steps up I suppose might include Fenix, Olight or JETBeam.  They all make pretty good quality Chinese lights at a wide range of price points.

There's a wide range of lights between the $1 big box junkers and the $750 boutique lights!  My main EDC lights are from Malkoff and Elzetta.  Probably you're not very interested in a $150 Malkoff MDC but it's a great light that won't crap out when you need it most.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> At the cheaper-but-still-decent end I think the Streamlight MicroStream is a nice light.  The single AAA version is about twenty bucks.  I have a few of them and they've held up pretty well for several years.  If you want a bit more output the 2 x AAA Streamlight Stylus Pro is a bit brighter with better runtime.


Thanks. I'll check that one out.

I just noticed you said "single AAA".  Did you mean AA?

----------


## Phaedrus

No, the MicroStream uses a single AAA battery.  If you don't mind a twisty the Olight i3E EOS is also fantastic.  It's much brighter than the MicroStream and also uses a single AAA battery.  The Olight has a much shorter run time due to the high output so it's horses for courses.  While I always have a hi-powered tactical light on me, I edc a keychain with a Spyderco Dragonfly in HAP40, an Olight i3E EOS and a Delin AAA battery locker from CountyComm.  Takes very little space and weighs very little, gives my a solid knife and a light with a spare battery.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> If your HF light has lasted for a year and cost a dollar then buy two and figure that you are good for two years.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Maglite-M...-Black/7812749


You're right, kyrat.   Imagine that!  ;o)

I found an old HF aluminum light (the kind I bashed in a previous reply) and it still works, too.  HF's crap must be getting a little less crappy.

----------


## Phaedrus

To me it's worth spending more for a flashlight, at least a bit more.  That particular HF model is unknown to me, but by and large my experience with very cheap lights has been negative.  They tend to crap out on my at the most inopportune times.  Abuse doesn't even seem to be the issue, even the ones carefully stored and just played with seem to die early.  Also the cheapest ones seem to have very poor tint.  That doesn't bother some people so I'll say that one comes down to personal preference.  But I do think spending $20 for a Streamlight gets you a bit more reliabilty and durability than the average uber cheap Chinese specials.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Actually, I agree with you, too, Phaedrus, which is why I originally posted.  However, if I can't find exactly what I want.  I 'll just keep looking.

----------


## kyratshooter

Several things to the advantage of the HF cheapo light.

https://www.harborfreight.com/3-12-i...ght-63884.html

First they are $1.99 all day every day.  Sometimes I go into HF and buy the light at $1.99 just to get the free giveaway thing on offer.  If you get any one of a number of magazines there is a 20% off coupon so they wind up costing you $1.80 plus the free pack of screw drivers of the free work light or free magnetic tool strip or whatever. 

Second, yes they are crappy, but you know that so you carry one in each pocket, in the glove box, in the console and rolling around on the floor of the car.  They are like Tribbles.  I found one last night that had hidden down the side of the recliner for an unknown number of years.  It still worked.  I put it in the lamp table and it escaped during the night.  I don't know where that thing ran off too but it will turn up latter. 

Third, if it falls apart on the first day take the batteries out and use them somewhere else.  The batteries are worth more than $1.99!

Now when was the last time you had that much fun over a $50 flashlight?

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Several things to the advantage of the HF cheapo light.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/3-12-i...ght-63884.html
> 
> First they are $1.99 all day every day.  Sometimes I go into HF and buy the light at $1.99 just to get the free giveaway thing on offer.  If you get any one of a number of magazines there is a 20% off coupon so they wind up costing you $1.80 plus the free pack of screw drivers of the free work light or free magnetic tool strip or whatever. 
> 
> Second, yes they are crappy, but you know that so you carry one in each pocket, in the glove box, in the console and rolling around on the floor of the car.  They are like Tribbles.  I found one last night that had hidden down the side of the recliner for an unknown number of years.  It still worked.  I put it in the lamp table and it escaped during the night.  I don't know where that thing ran off too but it will turn up latter. 
> 
> Third, if it falls apart on the first day take the batteries out and use them somewhere else.  The batteries are worth more than $1.99!
> ...


I go in and buy something cheap that I can use for a buck or two (sunglasses, funnels, paint brush pack, etc.) just to get a freebie.  I have a huge stack of the small blue tarps, and several tape measures.  I got a bunch of the blue rectangular LED flashlights and used them as stocking stuffers.

We think alike, kyrat.  One of use should be worried.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

The update you've all been anxiously awaiting:

I bought this Horrible Fright flashlight a few moths ago (shortly after the last post):

63936_I.jpg

It uses only 2 AAAs, end-to-end, so it's compact, and not so long.  It's way brighter that the freebie HFs.  It dosen't have the funky battery caddy (or whatever that plastic thing is called that hold the 3 batteries and causes all the problems).  It seems pretty durable, too.  I've dropped it a few times with ho problem.

It burned up the HF batteries that came with it pretty quickly, but regular alkalines seem to be lasting.

I would recommend it.  Only $5.59 + tax (with the 20% off coupon).

https://www.harborfreight.com/65-lum...ght-63936.html

----------


## kyratshooter

> We think alike, kyrat.  One of use should be worried.


Don't worry John Lee, everyone is crazy except me and you, but then occasionally I worry about you!

----------


## AlikerStone

Guys i am hunter and  I want to buy a mini powerful flashlight to put in my pocket, where can I find it?

----------


## Rick

I'm sure a lot of stores in Bucharest have them.

----------


## CuibetMErena

Hey!
Are you still finding? I think you need to take ride on internet before directly went market!

I knew it, you don't believe on reviews, but reviews also comes from experience and all! 

I'm using Spam.  It's true that I'm an idiot, but I like spam.

----------


## drexelhub

When I first started hunting, I also used cheap flashlights, which broke down quickly (I had one for two months the longest). But then I decided to order a lantern from the Internet for fifteen bucks that fits on the forehead and I had it for a very long time, it is convenient and practical with it. Of course, over time I switched to an expensive flashlight for a rifle, but I still consider such SPAM the best alternative[/URL] on the market if you don't want to spend a lot of money. I will say for myself, if you want to save money and at the same time get a quality product, then you will have to look for a long time, but in any case you will find something for yourself. Well, over time, I advise you to get expensive devices.

----------


## crashdive123

Now you see there ole drexelhub.....I told you that I would check in on you every day to make sure you were OK.  Seems that you have joined the long list of stupid idiots, so I guess that you are not OK.  There is no fixing stupid.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Somewhere, deep in the mountains of Spamackastan they train for years in hopes of slipping some SPAM past the Lone Wolf, the venerable  Crashdrive123.  Many have tried, all have failed, and yet they come, again again, like moths to a flame only to be vanquished and banished to the outer reaches of cyberspace.  It is all they know.....



Alan

----------


## Rick

Spamackastan, Spamackastan. Hang on. I'm looking through the maps. Here it is...no. that's Baconstan. I'll find it.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Once you find Baconstan, why go any further?

----------


## Rick

Variety. It's like looking at the same woman...no, wait. Really bad example. Umm. Guns. Yeah, Guns. Forget that other thing. Guns. Variety = Guns. I've always said a guy can never have too many guns....What?

----------


## jimLE

first one.i keep buying.but i keep losing them some how.lol.thats to expensive.
The second one.i just ordered.we'll see how these go.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/392263304624


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B077P...b_b_prod_image

----------


## Rick

Tile Mate Tracker.....Just sayin'....I keep one in my pocket in case I get lost I can find myself.

----------


## karenmane

Do you have to cycle through all those modes, or can you select directly? I really don't get the need for "strobe" mode. I guess if I wanted to set up a disco to finish off my final hours lost in the woods, then it would come in handy here. Dying in a disco really isn't on my "bucket list". Cheez! Disco and Bucket List. Two things I hate. What's wrong with me this morning?

----------


## crashdive123

They have disco in North Africa?  Who would have thunk it?  I'll check back in on you from time to time because the ole Carnac the Magnificent is predicting a flashlight edit.

----------


## Dropship

"Flashing mode" on some flashlights might be useful for dazzling an attacker or burglar or a bear at night.. :Smile: 
The Brits experimented with powerful flashers on tanks in WW2- 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canal_Defence_Light

----------


## madmax

I'm gonna let my little light shine....

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

> They have disco in North Africa?  ....


Or "woods"?


Alan

----------

